# DEQ2496 and DCX2496 in signal chain. REW / sub EQ preference?



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am running source --> SRC2496 --> DEQ2496 --> DCX2496 --> amplifiers --> speakers

3 way stereo (6 channel) triamp.

I want to use REW to EQ the low end, as I understand this is more accurate than letting the RTA on the DEQ handle these frequencies. As both the DEQ and the DCX are capable of applying parametric filters, I was wondering which unit would be preferable to apply the corrections with, or does it matter?

-Sean


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Doesn't really matter, but for applying very targeted corrections use whichever offers the best frequency and bandwidth resolution.


----------



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just in case anyone else cares, the memory available in the DCX is reduced as you add crossover filters. Higher order crossover filters leave less memory available for parametric EQs. Since I am using 48 dB/octave slopes at each crossover point, that didn't leave a lot of memory space left. What I opted to do was run GEQ, PEQ, DEQ and DYN (expander) on the DEQ2496, as those are signal modifications specific to the intended sound, and crossovers, limiters and short delays / phase on the DCX, as those are all specific to the speaker setup and need to be in place regardless of what comes out of the DEQ.


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

This may be part of my problem. You just said it dcx memory.
I need to know how many dcx it would take to eq 7 speakers.

dave


----------

